# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Xin file gia công bộ cờ tướng..

## phonglepk

Không biết posst chổ nào cho hợp lý nên liều mạng post vào đây.. Nếu sai chổ nhờ Admin chuyển giúp em
Bác nào có file gia công bộ cờ tướng cho em xin với ạ.. (File bimap cũng được)
Em cảm ơn ..

----------


## Vạn Nhân Vãng

Này thì 4r mới .. úp cho ai cần .. Mấy file này là em xin hồi xưa. ko biết bác nào đã share thì em ko nhớ tên .cơ mà em đã resize lại cho em dùng nên bác mà dùng thì phải sửa lại size cho phù hợp :v dùng artcam nghe .
http://www.mediafire.com/folder/t3ktbc1t2kmyt/cotuong

----------

Mãi Chờ, phonglepk

----------


## phonglepk

Cảm ơn bác nhiều nhé..

----------


## phonglepk

> Này thì 4r mới .. úp cho ai cần .. Mấy file này là em xin hồi xưa. ko biết bác nào đã share thì em ko nhớ tên .cơ mà em đã resize lại cho em dùng nên bác mà dùng thì phải sửa lại size cho phù hợp :v dùng artcam nghe .
> http://www.mediafire.com/folder/t3ktbc1t2kmyt/cotuong


Bác vạn nhân vãng ui, giúp em phát nữa với..
Em cài artcam mãi không được, cài xong nó cứ báo lỗi javascrip.js gì đó mở file không được. Bác giúp em convenrt sang bitmap luôn với.
mail của em  :Stick Out Tongue:  phonglepk@gmail.com
cảm ơn bác nhiều nhiều..

----------


## phonglepk

Ai giúp em vụ này với..
mở file lên thì bị như này

----------


## Vạn Nhân Vãng

vừa lưu lại thành file dxf. xem dùng dc ko. chứ lỗi artcam thì ko rành cho lắm :v
http://www.mediafire.com/folder/milpn9rvt7k7r/co_dxf

----------

phonglepk

----------


## biết tuốt

bác dùng artcam 9 xem sao , em cũng  đang vọc artcam , cài bản 10 bị lỗi , bản 9 " đánh thuốc " ngon lành , máy em cùi nên dùng bản 9

----------

phonglepk

----------


## lekimhung

Cái lỗi này hình như bác phải cài mấy cái gói fix lỗi IE từ microsoft, bác tìm trong mấy thư mục cài đặt artcam xem có sẵn mấy gói này không, nếu không lên google tìm thử, lâu quá rồi nên mình không nhớ rõ nên chỉ giúp bác tới đây thôi.
Thân ái.

----------

phonglepk

----------


## phonglepk

Chân thành cảm ơn vì sự chia sẽ của các bác.. :Embarrassment:

----------


## tiendat1603

> Này thì 4r mới .. úp cho ai cần .. Mấy file này là em xin hồi xưa. ko biết bác nào đã share thì em ko nhớ tên .cơ mà em đã resize lại cho em dùng nên bác mà dùng thì phải sửa lại size cho phù hợp :v dùng artcam nghe .
> http://www.mediafire.com/folder/t3ktbc1t2kmyt/cotuong


cảm ơn bác Vạn Nhân Vãng!!! nhưng khi mình dow về để ý thấy file mã đen không phải 3d(chỉ có hình vecto)!!! bác fix lại giúp em dow về cho nó đồng nhất bộ cờ với, cho em file 3d mã đen arcam!! thanhks bác nhiều

----------


## Vạn Nhân Vãng

ko hiểu sao lại lỗi thế :l
http://www.mediafire.com/?vucwqi108v5z16b

----------

tiendat1603

----------


## tiendat1603

> ko hiểu sao lại lỗi thế :l
> http://www.mediafire.com/?vucwqi108v5z16b


thanhks bac nhe

----------


## lekimhung

Không biết chơi cờ nhưng có mấy cái ảnh bitmap hơi giống, mọi người xem thử có phải không nha. Mấy cái này mình xin từ CKD, nguồn góc thì từ hoctap256.





















Lúc trước có xin bộ thư viện ảnh 3d của hoctap256, mình lọc ra bitmap thumb lại cho nhẹ chủ yếu là để xem tham khảo rồi up toàn bộ lên picasaweb luôn, nay chia sẽ lại cho bạn nào chưa có. Đây là link picasa của mình 
https://plus.google.com/photos/10512...18821070319857 
Các bạn lên đó tìm thấy cái nào ưng ý thì đọc tên file lên , mình post lên file góc nha.

Thân ái

----------

tiendat1603

----------


## tiendat1603

[QUOTE=lekimhung;572]Không biết chơi cờ nhưng có mấy cái ảnh bitmap hơi giống, mọi người xem thử có phải không nha. Mấy cái này mình xin từ CKD, nguồn góc thì từ hoctap256.





















Lúc trước có xin bộ thư viện ảnh 3d của hoctap256, mình lọc ra bitmap thumb lại cho nhẹ chủ yếu là để xem tham khảo rồi up toàn bộ lên picasaweb luôn, nay chia sẽ lại cho bạn nào chưa có. Đây là link picasa của mình 
https://plus.google.com/photos/10512...18821070319857 
Các bạn lên đó tìm thấy cái nào ưng ý thì đọc tên file lên , mình post lên file góc nha.

Thân ái[/Q
  bác cho em mấy file cờ tướng!!! cảm ơn bác trước!!! về làm mấy bộ trưng cho đẹp!! mỗi kiểu một bộ

----------

Mãi Chờ

----------


## lekimhung

Mấy cái ảnh cờ tướng trên là file gốc rồi đó bác.

----------


## tiendat1603

> Mấy cái ảnh cờ tướng trên là file gốc rồi đó bác.


em tưởng file bmp, mà hình như thiếu mã đỏ bác ơi

----------


## lekimhung

Tùy cái, có sao em để vậy, có bmp, png, jpg nói chung là tùm lum, trúng cái nào thì dùng cái đó à. Em chỉ đổi tên file theo số thứ tự thôi, còn cái đuôi em không dám đổi đâu. Còn cái mã đỏ gì đó thật sự không rành đâu, chì biết mở artcam lên, cho file vào rồi xuất gcode thôi à.

----------


## tiendat1603

> ko hiểu sao lại lỗi thế :l
> http://www.mediafire.com/?vucwqi108v5z16b


con mã đen anh cho em!! hình như khác trong bộ mẫu trước!!! bộ mẫu trước mả có hai hình tròn nổi anh ah!! anh fix lại giúp em!! mai em chạy nhé!! cảm on anh

----------


## ktshung

Lúc trước có xin bộ thư viện ảnh 3d của hoctap256, mình lọc ra bitmap thumb lại cho nhẹ chủ yếu là để xem tham khảo rồi up toàn bộ lên picasaweb luôn, nay chia sẽ lại cho bạn nào chưa có. Đây là link picasa của mình 
https://plus.google.com/photos/10512...18821070319857 
Các bạn lên đó tìm thấy cái nào ưng ý thì đọc tên file lên , mình post lên file góc nha.

Thân ái[/QUOTE]
Bác cho em xin mấy cái tượng phật di lặc, quan âm với ạ

----------

hk0569

----------


## nickytam

Sao mình mở file, nó load lên rồi tắt vậy.

----------

